# Draft of East Cape Fury?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in the market for a fury as well, want to go new but due to impatience probably going to go used. Kevin will probably chime in but I'm hearing 7" from almost everyone. That suits my needs. If I need to go too much skinnier than that I'll just wade.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

So, from EC site: "Real Draft: 4”- 8” (Fully Rigged w/Two Anglers & Gear )"

I've been hearing about the same as you: 6-7" and that seems to be with 60HP e-tec's. Which begs my next question, what does the configuration need to be for the boat to draft 4"?

Maybe with a 30HP 2-stroke, 1 angler, and no gas or beers? But would than boat even get on plane? Probably barely...

That's why I'm leaning towards the HB Pro: you can have a Yamaha F70 on it, and it poles in 4.5" with three anglers, ice, drinks, gear, gas, etc - I've seen it. (disclaimer: the 3rd angler was my 100 lb girlfriend).​


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

When people start talking at rest drafts of under 5 inches I get REAL skeptical.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think that if you go side console or TIller with 50hp you're probably going to get around a 5" draft. If you're looking to get that consistently you need to be looking at a lostmen. 18'1" 72" beam just like the fury but gets skinnier and more stable. Just more rough coming across harbors and bays. I've fished a lot of areas in Florida, NC, and SC and for me 5" and 7" didn't make any difference. You can see the tails in both.


----------



## FXSBT26 (Mar 29, 2016)

Next time someone says that their skiff will "float" in 4" of water with two adults, even skinny ones, take out a ruler and observe 6" on the scale.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

FXSBT26 said:


> Next time someone says that their skiff will "float" in 4" of water with two adults, even skinny ones, take out a ruler and observe 6" on the scale.


There is no way in the world I will believe that you can pole a HB17.8 in 4.5" of water.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Hells bay claims 4.5 inches with engine and fuel. That is NOT loaded with anglers etc. No way it poles in 4.5 inches loaded. It's more like 6 inches realistically. 

As for the fury that draft number depends on the configuration as they do several layouts such as scooter etc and also hp typically with a 60 but seeing more lately with F70 and even 90hp outboards. With a 60 on the back it's a true 6 inch boat as well.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Then there is no way the ECC can claim 4". Btw, 4" - 8" is a substantial range - they should post what the draft it under normal conditions. Two anglers, fuel, gear on pole. Claim unloaded if you like, but most boats aren't balanced until there is an angler up on the bow, so load should always be a factor. 

The ECC guys used to be on here and would come school, I mean educate, us on how great their boats are. Haven't seen them in a while though.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin chimes in still. I'll say that I know plenty of guides up here in the sc low country using east cape lostmens that pole 6" all day. I haven't met or read a post from an ECC guy that has claimed 4" or tried to take anyone to school about their boat.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

I own a side console pro and I do not draft 4.5". I would say with 2 anglers i'm in the 7in range. The only boat that could really go that skinny is a 16ft. tiller whipray from the old days. If you are that concerned about a 4in draft, than get a canoe... This is a kooky thread


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

tgjohnso said:


> That's why I'm leaning towards the HB Pro: you can have a Yamaha F70 on it, and it poles in 4.5" with three anglers, ice, drinks, gear, gas, etc - I've seen it. (disclaimer: the 3rd angler was my 100 lb girlfriend).​



Was bigfoot poling this boat by any chance? Is there a grainy Roger Patterson film floating around of this boat being poled?

If you put a back panther on the bow I bet the boat would hover.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Was bigfoot poling this boat by any chance? Is there a grainy Roger Patterson film floating around of this boat being poled?
> 
> If you put a back panther on the bow I bet the boat would hover.


I'll tell you what: I'll take a picture of a measurement next time I'm out on my buddy's Pro. I'll tell you from being out on it a bunch, we have poled through the skinniest of water with two anglers, both about 170 lbs, and not sure of the fuel load. But draft was certainly closer to 4.5" than 7. It was effing shallow, though - without a doubt less than 7". 

But it seems my original question was completely disregarded in favor of banter... so... any Fury owners have legit numbers to expect for a real draft on that thing? Sounds like it's in the 6-7" range with a E-tec 60.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've talked to at least 4 fury owners about my interest in their boat and their all saying 7" normal fishing load and one guy said 6" alone with just fly gear. ECC isn't putting a lot of etecs on anymore either, zuk and merc are the most common these days due to reliability and weight. 

I don't know you so I'm not calling bs, but I think my kayak drafts about 4.5" with my decoys and gun in it...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I will take pics with a tape measure this week and put it on this thread. One with no anglers, one, then two. We get out and push occasionally to get to a shore or lake but I have never measured the draft. There is very little if any draft difference between the 06 18 Waterman 2S 70 hp and the 17'8" Pro F60. There is maybe an 1 1/2" less draft with the 03 Glades skiff. We would slide the Glades over grass or even sand/mud bars a few times.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm in the market for either a used Fury or HB Pro 17.8 (leaning toward the latter right now). I've fished from a pro several times, so I know the draft is a true 4.5" as advertised. East Cape states the draft is anywhere from 5-9" - obviously that's all dependent on loadout, motor, configuration, etc. - but wondering what guys are getting for real world numbers? How shallow are you able to pole this skiff?
> 
> ...




We base our draft off best and worse case...
Fury rates up to a 90hp so if you put a 90hp,jack-plate,power-pole and add anglers and gear thats how you get your draft. I can tell you we are on par with others in this class...weight/displacement makes the static draft.

To make a Fury float in just over 4" it would be tiller, full kevlar, and a light hp which we have done. I have pics of a Fury w/30hp tiller on it and two large guys over 200lbs and you can see the waterline is just a tad over tabs. Speed was 27-29mph in the one we took pics of and if we actually built like mentioning it would have a top-end of 29-32, float in under 5" all day and be a great skiff...
Hope this helps?
Kevin
p.s. I can send pics if somebody wants to post on here?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

East Cape said:


> We base our draft off best and worse case...
> Fury rates up to a 90hp so if you put a 90hp,jack-plate,power-pole and add anglers and gear thats how you get your draft. I can tell you we are on par with others in this class...weight/displacement makes the static draft.
> 
> To make a Fury float in just over 4" it would be tiller, full kevlar, and a light hp which we have done. I have pics of a Fury w/30hp tiller on it and two large guys over 200lbs and you can see the waterline is just a tad over tabs. Speed was 27-29mph in the one we took pics of and if we actually built like mentioning it would have a top-end of 29-32, float in under 5" all day and be a great skiff...
> ...



Pics from Kevin. This thing looks badass.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I was in my buddy's EC Lostman and while in LA the water was blown out with the north wind so there was plenty skinny water. 50 Hoda, Jane plate, trim tabs, tower on front, big cooler full of ice, tackle 2 guys
I put the pole out to push us back when stuck and the water was one half a push pole foot. So I figure 6-7. My fat flats boat will do 8-9 but what's the point. If you get stuck push off or wade


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

A boat drafting 6 inches is plenty capable of getting to 99% of fish. Arguing between 4.5" and 7" is mostly pointless.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

el9surf said:


> A boat drafting 6 inches is plenty capable of getting to 99% of fish. Arguing between 4.5" and 7" is mostly pointless.


Agreed


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Anything under 7 loaded and your good.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@permitchaser - come fish the flats of TX. There is a HUGE difference between a boat that drafts 4.5" and 7". Those are two different worlds here. We have miles of creeks and lakes that only a sub 5" boat gets you. So when a manufacturer claims 4.5" and the boat doesn't do that, you aren't able to hit the water you hoped for.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> @permitchaser - come fish the flats of TX. There is a HUGE difference between a boat that drafts 4.5" and 7". Those are two different worlds here. We have miles of creeks and lakes that only a sub 5" boat gets you. So when a manufacturer claims 4.5" and the boat doesn't do that, you aren't able to hit the water you hoped for.


Exactly. I fished Florida for 20+ years and TX going on eight. Normal in Tx is like Charlotte Harbors bulls bay entrance with winter tides. 

It was a real shock for me first time out here. Seeing upper slots cruising in water that will not cover their backs- dang, gets me excited.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> @permitchaser - come fish the flats of TX. There is a HUGE difference between a boat that drafts 4.5" and 7". Those are two different worlds here. We have miles of creeks and lakes that only a sub 5" boat gets you. So when a manufacturer claims 4.5" and the boat doesn't do that, you aren't able to hit the water you hoped for.



Couldn't agree more - very much a product of your local fishery as well as fishing style.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I plan on getting a glades-style boat at some point to access the miles of back lakes and creeks we have here. My BT gets the job done for what it is designed for, but I've also sat at the mouth of a creek about 1" to heavy knowing that the lake was loaded with fish. A glades would get in there without a problem.

If you are interested, check out this link to Google maps where you see what I am referring to. This is the Aransas Wildlife Refuge located on the central coast of TX. You can pan from Galveston down to the South Padre to see the diversity and change of environments.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...ata=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x4ea703d1585da88f

You'll notice on San Jose island a large cut called Vincen Slough. Just east of this, you'll notice another cut - this is called Cedar Bayou. This used to be open a few decades ago, but got silted in due to storms. They recently just opened this as a fish pass only. No boats. The second phase is cutting that into Vincen Slough. It's already made a huge difference in the fishery.

You can spend days back here in a 5" sub boat. The only issue is we get a good amount of air boats in this area. Part of the time, they are just joy riders.

A bit off topic, my apologies, but this relates to draft. Just want to show the perspective from a TX boy.


----------



## FXSBT26 (Mar 29, 2016)

Right on regarding fishing opportunities lost in less than 7" of water in Texas. I run a very light, early HB Guide with a 2 stroke 90 Yamaha that will float in 6" to 7" depending......and am missing, arguably, 50% or more of the fishable water from South Padre Island to Port O'Conner! There is a second boat, a microskiff, in my near future to cover the other 50%  Currently considering something in the 16 ft. range as I have an brand new 15hp Evinrude 2 stroke motor in the garage just waiting for the right hull.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

@tgjohnso You are what is wrong with this board & the fishing scene. YOU DO NO OWN A 17.8. I own one and it does not float in 4.5in. With 1 gallon of fuel and 1 person it is going to 6. This topic comes up so much here, it is beat to death. do you realize how skinny 4.5in is?? You are an idiot an admin needs to take care of this thread.....


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Is there a Valium emoji?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Is there a Valium emoji?


Wow.........


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I wasn't aware there was anything wrong with this site, other than the time that I spend on it. maybe i'm part of the problem too. Woosaaa bro.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Not to derail, but to derail, a question for you Texas guys: once you guys tuck back into these bays that are so shallow, how do you get out? 7 inches is too shallow for even a trolling motor, can u get up on plane? I know my skiff sure can't but I don't have a JP but still just wondering. I can see one getting in, it's getting out that I'm wondering how?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Not to derail, but to derail, a question for you Texas guys: once you guys tuck back into these bays that are so shallow, how do you get out? 7 inches is too shallow for even a trolling motor, can u get up on plane? I know my skiff sure can't but I don't have a JP but still just wondering. I can see one getting in, it's getting out that I'm wondering how?


You pole in and you pole back out until you get to water sufficient to motor.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> You pole in and you pole back out until you get to water sufficient to motor.


Yep. Or you do this and get the people stirred up that want to create paddle only zones.






Majek Redfish Lines are pretty much the kings of shallow water running. This guy takes it to a whole other level.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

It is a lot of work and boring if the fish are not in the lake or on the flat you pick. That is one of the reasons skiffs are not real popular here. The other is the wind beating. Most people don't like to work that hard in their leisure time. Fly fishers in Texas are just a little crazy and addicted.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Not to derail, but to derail, a question for you Texas guys: once you guys tuck back into these bays that are so shallow, how do you get out? 7 inches is too shallow for even a trolling motor, can u get up on plane? I know my skiff sure can't but I don't have a JP but still just wondering. I can see one getting in, it's getting out that I'm wondering how?



I'm not in Texas but around here there's always a hole somewhere. If I can find 18 inches of water on hard bottom, or 12 inches or less on mud bottom I can launch unless I'm loaded really heavy. Horsepower helps, you need holeshot.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> It is a lot of work and boring if the fish are not in the lake or on the flat you pick. That is one of the reasons skiffs are not real popular here. The other is the wind beating. Most people don't like to work that hard in their leisure time. Fly fishers in Texas are just a little crazy and addicted.



That's the truth. How many times have I poled up into a muddy creek on a hot day, sun blazing down only to find no fish and then have to pole all the way back out. lol. Most Texans aren't going to do that, they spend more time riding with their stereos blaring than anything else.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, a lot of my fellow Texans think 24' tunnel boats are awesome. Go way up shallow, carry a big party crew, and lots of ice, beer, live bait, hammocks, and sound systems. A little bit too easy. You don't even have to use a GPS because you can go anywhere. In one of my videos we used a big Shallowsport X3 300 HP to get out to some wading in 30 mph winds . My skiff was parked under a mesquite tree back at the house. We did not use the X3 to run skinny just a big wave crusher to get us to the wade fishing safely.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> You pole in and you pole back out until you get to water sufficient to motor.


Same here in FL but I thought you all had miles and miles of shallow flats? Kinda thought everyone in Tejas was running like those Majek skiffs sublime posted.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Same here in FL but I thought you all had miles and miles of shallow flats? Kinda thought everyone in Tejas was running like those Majek skiffs sublime posted.


Depends what part of the state you are talking about.

Yes there are miles of flats from the mid coast and south, but that isn't the norm further north. We have some of this but much more marsh habitat.

In both scenarios its all about how bad you want to be in there. Sometimes a mile of poling is worth it unfortunately sometimes it's not.

Down south those über shallow running tunnel boats are what a lot of people are running.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Is the motto of that mudrunner "Life is whack....when you're smokin crack" ????


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

jimsmicro said:


> I'm not in Texas but around here there's always a hole somewhere. If I can find 18 inches of water on hard bottom, or 12 inches or less on mud bottom I can launch unless I'm loaded really heavy. Horsepower helps, you need holeshot.





texasag07 said:


> Depends what part of the state you are talking about.
> 
> Yes there are miles of flats from the mid coast and south, but that isn't the norm further north. We have some of this but much more marsh habitat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Fishing Texas is on the bucket list, along with hitting Franklin's BBQ in Austin.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Killen's is closer to the water if you fly into Houston!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

surprised the upper TX coast guys haven't mentioned the little oyster mines lurking just below the surface. There is nothing worse than stalking a fish, hitting shell and watching those bastards spook.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The guys running those Majek boats and tunnels rarely fish from the boats. They load up to the coast guard approved limit (sometime 8 people), push up into shallow water, put down the power pole, then everyone gets off and walk back into chest and neck deep water to fish. I have seen some get IRATE that we pole behind them in the shallower water. I've even seen boats shuttle people out and drop them off. Unbelievable. I no longer fish anywhere close to areas like that.

Yes it is a lot of work to push back there, but if you know the spots, you know where some channels are and it is a risk reward approach. I've seen an entire back creek system that you could pole all day loaded with fish - I've personally had 20 fish days back there on the fly.

@Megalops - Franklin's is overrated. There is BBQ just as good or better without waiting in a 2 to 3 hour line. I'm an Austinite and grew up on TX BBQ. For 3 hours, I'd rather smoke it myself!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Blatattack said:


> @tgjohnso You are what is wrong with this board & the fishing scene. YOU DO NO OWN A 17.8. I own one and it does not float in 4.5in. With 1 gallon of fuel and 1 person it is going to 6. This topic comes up so much here, it is beat to death. do you realize how skinny 4.5in is?? You are an idiot an admin needs to take care of this thread.....


What's the deal with these crazy attacks? Isn't the purpose of a forum for open discussion and (constructive) criticism at the right time? With one gallon of gas and one person, it floats and poles shallower than six inches, I'll put money on it if you like - just name your price. One person and 1 gal is obviously not reasonable, so I digress...please, can you enlighten me perhaps on how I am "wrong" with the fishing scene. How am I an "idiot". Last I checked I don't know you, you don't know me. So knock off the shameless spear chucking. 

I'm not on the water every day, because my military life keeps me away from that, so maybe I don't have the wealth of experience that other guys on this site do - but that's why I am on here, because I am passionate about fly fishing, I enjoy learning new things, and go out on the water at every opportunity I get. If you have further issues with me - personally - which it sounds like you do, please shoot me an e-mail. Let's maintain the integrity of this forum and not get into the pointless bickering that helps no one. 
[email protected]


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> The guys running those Majek boats and tunnels rarely fish from the boats. They load up to the coast guard approved limit (sometime 8 people), push up into shallow water, put down the power pole, then everyone gets off and walk back into chest and neck deep water to fish. I have seen some get IRATE that we pole behind them in the shallower water. I've even seen boats shuttle people out and drop them off. Unbelievable. I no longer fish anywhere close to areas like that.
> 
> Yes it is a lot of work to push back there, but if you know the spots, you know where some channels are and it is a risk reward approach. I've seen an entire back creek system that you could pole all day loaded with fish - I've personally had 20 fish days back there on the fly.
> 
> @Megalops - Franklin's is overrated. There is BBQ just as good or better without waiting in a 2 to 3 hour line. I'm an Austinite and grew up on TX BBQ. For 3 hours, I'd rather smoke it myself!


It's tough for me to understand spending $40-50K, maybe more, on a boat just to wade fish.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

pt448 said:


> It's tough for me to understand spending $40-50K, maybe more, on a boat just to wade fish.


How much do couples spend on an engagement ring, wedding, photographer, reception, and honeymoon just to sleep together?

As for the draft of an East Cape Fury I would say it's less than most skiffs because of its dimensions and hp class. All the manufacturers are using the same materials and methods now, so that part has equalized.

My doctor says I am 60 pounds overweight, so sometimes I enjoy wading so I can feel what it would be like to weigh 180 pounds.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> How much do couples spend on an engagement ring, wedding, photographer, reception, and honeymoon just to sleep together?


That's another financial decision I will never understand. Go simple, go cheap. My wife and I spent far less than almost every skiff in the for sale section and we're going on 10 years. It's not about the money. But I digress.

As far as the draft of the Fury, I have no clue. I imagine it's more than the Lostmen less than a Contender. I doubt that's helpful though.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@Megalops - Franklin's is overrated. There is BBQ just as good or better without waiting in a 2 to 3 hour line. I'm an Austinite and grew up on TX BBQ. For 3 hours, I'd rather smoke it myself![/QUOTE]
Man that's disappointing to hear, I love his PBS series and even bought his book (well I got that for a Christmas present).


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> My doctor says I am 60 pounds overweight, so sometimes I enjoy wading so I can feel what it would be like to weigh 180 pounds.


It's not just your MD Mike, I'm sure your knees, back, short's button are talking to you too! (You're not alone, lol).


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Megalops said:


> @Megalops - Franklin's is overrated. There is BBQ just as good or better without waiting in a 2 to 3 hour line. I'm an Austinite and grew up on TX BBQ. For 3 hours, I'd rather smoke it myself!


Man that's disappointing to hear, I love his PBS series and even bought his book (well I got that for a Christmas present).[/QUOTE]

Lots of good BBQ places- one will often see em in smaller Towns like Lulling (City Market) or Lockhart (Blacks, 
and Kreuz Market) In fact, sometimes I just stop and order a half lb in a middle of no where town and its usually darn good.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How often are you guys changing impellers planing out in mud like that?

I would think an air boat would be ideal based on that video posted above.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

I had a Lostmen with 50Hp Honda, it was 5-6" boat. The bottom is flat in the back and it had a dropnose so once you pushed over/thru she would float right on. I also had a Fury 60HP Etec, way better ride but loaded down I was 8-9". Honestly they are all great boats. Go charter a guide that has one and ask him for a chance to drive it and pole. Or better yet go visit ECC and have them demo you a skiff. Then make your decision on which boat suits you best for what style of fishing you do most. Most of all have fun skiff shopping!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

el9surf said:


> How often are you guys changing impellers planing out in mud like that?
> 
> I would think an air boat would be ideal based on that video posted above.


I would end up changing mine about every 50 hrs. But worse than that, I would frequently have to pull my thermostats to remove tiny bits of shell that get trapped in a closing stat. The stat closes with a piece of shell in it, and allows water to continue through, then, the engine temp never comes up to full operating temp so the stat wont open to allow the shell out. Take it out...boil it...clean shell...replace it. Running through mud is tough on a cooling system.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This is by far the most entertaining thread here at the moment.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> How often are you guys changing impellers planing out in mud like that?
> 
> I would think an air boat would be ideal based on that video posted above.


Those videos are a bit extreme - there are people who run like that and they are lucky. I've also seen people burn up their engine doing it. I've seen guys in skiffs blowing mud like the first video only to hear their alarm fire on their engine. Poling for a few minutes would have got them to deeper water. Costs them more time in the long run. Money may buy the boat, but it doesn't buy common sense.

I run shallow and check the impeller every year. Change if needed. Impellers aren't the worry if you check them - we have mud and sand, so running that shallow wears down the prop. I get my props from Jack Foreman who builds them extra thick with extra cup because of this.

@Megalops - I didn't say Franklin's wasn't good, it is. It is just not worth a 3 hour wait, imo. You can grab some great BBQ to go and hike your way up to some beautiful areas to enjoy in less time.

Funny story about Franklins - only one person has ever been allowed to cut the line - President Obama (no politics here guys, come on). Well, at SXSW last year Kanye West went to Franklins and asked to cut the line. Franklin told him no. Kanye said "well Obama cut, why can't I?" Response was you aren't the President Kanye. I loved it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

el9surf said:


> How often are you guys changing impellers planing out in mud like that?
> 
> I would think an air boat would be ideal based on that video posted above.


More like "How many hours on that Majek tunnel OB engine?" "Doesn't matter I get a new one every couple of years."


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not trying to star a ruckus here but this is two threads in one. It started as what does a fury draft but developed into "we fish skinnier water in Texas thread". Come on guys lets keep it on point. If you want to start the big boats running skinny in tx" thread I'd be happy to share a video of my cousin's shallow sport 24 running in like 4-5" at 65mph. in this thread we should get back to the solid 8" a normal fury is gonna draft


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm not trying to star a ruckus here but this is two threads in one. It started as what does a fury draft but developed into "we fish skinnier water in Texas thread". Come on guys lets keep it on point. If you want to start the big boats running skinny in tx" thread I'd be happy to share a video of my cousin's shallow sport 24 running in like 4-5" at 65mph. in this thread we should get back to the solid 8" a normal fury is gonna draft


Come on man, hardly anyone was contributing directly to that thread. I don't see anyone on a high horse on here - it is a fact, TX has hundreds of square miles of sub 6" water to fish. Actual draft is a major factor to fish that water, which goes back to original post about what the Fury can do.

Plus, this thread has been entertaining. What else is on this board getting this many posts?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

email Scott Null , he runs charters out of one. I know guys that spin them up plenty shallow, even non-tunnel loaded light. http://www.captainscottnull.com/


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Texas coast IS the reason for the skinny scooters for sure, PLUS, some of you boys ARE a little off ! I know, I lived & fished there for years. For you young bucks.... Your fishery today is SO much better than years ago, I hope everyone will treat it with respect, and pass it down to the next generation.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

EdK13 said:


> Call or email Scott Null , he runs charters out of one. I know guys that spin them up plenty shallow, even non-tunnel loaded light. Scott has has some cool videos up too. http://www.castingtales.com/
> 
> 281-546-1393 - [email protected]


That's not Scott's website, number or email.

That's Jeremy chavez's info.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> That's not Scott's website, number or email.
> 
> That's Jeremy chavez's info.


Edited - I was watching JC's vids.


----------

